
You are not Steve Jobs - bdcravens
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/9ae1727d2479
======
bdcravens
My apologies if this was a repost - I just saw it come across my Twitter I
think and Medium's cool enough to not show dates, I don't know if it was
written 4 hours or 4 months ago.

------
davidgerard
"He only outed himself as a giant jerk after he had a company that could
afford to have a huge turnover, and he had a pile of minions that hero-
worshiped him no matter what he did."

No, he was a jerk early on. Check early bios, e.g. _The Journey Is The
Reward_.

------
al_gore
It's too bad he died, because I'd love to see him shoved into the back of a
police car for his wage fixing.

Meanwhile, Schmidt walks alive and free. Ah, life for the rich.

